# Goodbye Microsoft Reader



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Microsoft Reader R.I.P.

I was a pre-Kindle ebook reader and remember the thrill of Microsoft Reader when I first had my handheld PDA. I still have lots of ebooks I can't read anymore, but as the applications closes down I should be able to legally convert the DRM to the Kindle format.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Memory lane... ah.. Microsoft Reader.  Those were most certainly the days


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My first ebook reader was a Rocketbook, in 1998. Held something like 10 books. I thought it was the best thing ever


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I started using Microsoft Reader with my Dell Axim.  Read on a Palm IIIe and Palm IIIxe before that.  I am sure I have books out there on Microsoft Reader, but it has been forever since I looked.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't say I ever used one, but I do remember a good friend owning one. He loved his like crazy. But he's all about the Kindle these days so I doubt this will make him unhappy. haha!


----------

